
Pooper – Your dog's poop in someone else's hands - randomgyatwork
http://pooperapp.com/
======
dahart
I know the majority of dog owner are conscientious and that the actions of a
few irresponsible ones are giving the rest a bad name, but I'll be
disappointed if people start caring even less about where they leave dog poop.
The entire marketing plan here is suggesting you can pay for the right to not
be responsible.

I like dogs a lot, but I don't like it when people let their dogs poop on my
lawn, even when they scoop immediately. I have kids too, and they play on the
lawn. I don't make a stink about it (pun intended) but I'd certainly prefer to
not have my lawn pooped on at all, given the choice.

People who don't like dog poop enough to pay to not have to touch it might be
better off not getting dogs. An app probably won't be able to save you from
ever having to scoop at your own house, right?

------
byoung2
You're going to get a lot of dirty looks from people when you walk away
leaving your poop there. I have the nicest lawn on the block (artificial
grass) and at least once a week I get a nasty surprise from a careless dog
owner so I'd be skeptical if you told me some pooper as a service app was
coming to pick it up later.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, in places like NYC where not picking up after your dog is actually
illegal, you could have a very interesting time trying to explain to a cop
that someone is going to come right away to clean up after your dog. And in
the time it takes Pooper to arrive, someone may have already stepped in it, so
employing Pooper shouldn't exempt you from getting a fine for the violation.

I'm finding it hard to see how such a business could scale up. If you have a
car (which you'd probably need to be able to collect poop quickly over a large
area), driving for Uber would probably be a more pleasant and better-paying
job. How could Pooper compete for all the employees needed to run this labor-
intensive business?

